
The Debian 900000/1000000th bug contest - janvdberg
https://wiki.debian.org/900000thBugContest
======
hobarrera
1\. Pick a date. 2\. Write bot that opens bogus bugs. 3\. Run bot. 4\. Profit.

------
olgeni
This stopped being fun after actually having to use Debian at work.

